# little flounder



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am wondering if all I see are a bunch (20 or so) of baby flounder im talking like 3-8in babies. Am I gigging in the wrong spot?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would almost bet you are gigging very shallow bars. Deep water this time of year is where the big fish are. Find a bar/flat that drops off to deep water.Hope this helps


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Bama is right on bout that and it depends on water temp and food supply as well. If you been to the same spot many times and only see small fish you should move on.
However, I get most of my good fish in 3" - 6" of water due to the deeper water where I go is not clear enough to see very deep.


----------

